# Sam the Semaphore



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

Good Afternoon,
I just purchased a 758 Sam the Semaphore that is in great condition that just needs a gentle cleaning. I did a quick test and everything looks like it works as it should. When "Sam" returns to the gatehouse, the door does not close. Is there an adjustment or something that needs to be done to have this door close on it's own?? I am sure the 'Flyer experts can head me in the right direction. This is not an emergency, as I have other projects but I would like to get this to run as it should.

Thank you.

Fred


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I think I have a bunch of similar ones, but in O gauge. Could you tell us what it looks like when Sam goes in? It appears the door is mechanical, so my assumption is it's missing the linkage to Sam, meaning it doesn't get pulled in.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

I do not see any linkage from the top or any kind of hook where there is something missing from the door to the figure. It's possible there is a connection on the underside?? I am hesitant to take the bottom off if it is not necessary.

Fred


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I refrained from comment because I am not a Flyer "expert". And don't know anything about Sam.:smokin:

Pop the bottom off, I found a picture of all that is in there,









Go for it, get experienced, just pop the bottom off and take a look. Aren't you curious to see what makes it tick? This is the fun part.

Is the door bent a little in anyway? Hanging up?

See those little springs? One might be unhooked or broken, do they work with Sam and the door?

While it is apart see the upper right parts. The coil, there is a plunger there if that hangs up it will give you trouble with the semaphore raising and lowering. I wonder if the door and Sam work off that too. There is a plunger inside the pole too that raises and lowers the indicator.

Most likely it might just need to be serviced from sitting around all these years. As with a Lionel's e unit that plunger should not get any oil, I would guess? 

Take it apart already, take good pictures and document it here in a thread. There is not much info on Sam anywhere, if you start a thread there will be documentation for future generations of Flyer people. 
The pictures should also help you with re assembly. 

Watch the semaphores pole, that looks to be a press fit, you don't want to mess with it if you don't have too. 
Looking at the picture the semaphore pole has a push rod that makes the indicator up top go up and down. It works off the coil assembly in the upper right?
If you ever need to tighten that pole with glue take care that you don't glue in the push rod.

It also looks like maybe Sam and the door work off that coil?
I would suspect a broken return spring?
Or like I said it might just need a good cleaning and a little service.

Just trying to help a little, I can't find you any tear down instructions and there are not many pictures on the net.

What is the difference from the 758 and the 758A?

All the Flyer guys must be on vacation.
Hope this helped a little.hwell:


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Ed,
Yes, I think the Flyer guys are on vacation because they normally have all the answers off the top of their head. Anyway, I have repaired,restored and repainted a number of AF accessories, so taking it apart is no problem. However, this thing is pristine, so I was looking for an easy answer. I will need to remove the bottom as the semaphore moves, but I think it is installed backwards. Thank you for the response, and I will let you know what develops.

Fred


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

C100 said:


> I do not see any linkage from the top or any kind of hook where there is something missing from the door to the figure. It's possible there is a connection on the underside?? I am hesitant to take the bottom off if it is not necessary.
> 
> Fred


The linkage would be on the bottom, but I could be wrong. How is the door not closing? Is it trying to close or is it simply not responding to when Sam goes in?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

With mine packed away, I cannot give you first hand knowledge. But I thought the door was simply spring-loaded so that it closed on its own after Sam retracts.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

When I have a minute, I will pop the bottom off. I am sure the flag is mounted wrong, which needs to be changed;along with the door issue. There needs to be something to close the door. The one's I have seen on "You Tube", snap closed.

Fred


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I would love to help, but the only "accessory" I have are 2 whistling billboards.. Sorry... And some air chime whistles...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Flyernut -- Time to trade some of those 1000 or so aluminum coaches for action accessories....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Flyernut -- Time to trade some of those 1000 or so aluminum coaches for action accessories....


You're killing me!!! I have action accessories, post-war Lionel, but no flyer. I just never had that stuff as a kid, and apparently don't know what I'm missing,lol.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Well I'm trying to...I have some postwar Lionel accessories too.
But my majority is with AC Gilbert. I'm surprised you don't have more!


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is an update to the door issue I had a question on earlier. I purchased a new hinge pin and spring from Portliness. Once you remove the hinge pin, a spring is installed between the door hinge and the gatehouse pin mount at the top.(easier to see than to explain) There was enough of the broken spring left so I could see where it was suppose to go. The end result is the door closes as it should. Another accessory my parents could not afford, that Grampie repaired and my Granddaughter can enjoy(me too)What's next??

Fred


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

C100 said:


> Here is an update to the door issue I had a question on earlier. I purchased a new hinge pin and spring from Portliness. Once you remove the hinge pin, a spring is installed between the door hinge and the gatehouse pin mount at the top.*(easier to see than to explain)* There was enough of the broken spring left so I could see where it was suppose to go. The end result is the door closes as it should. Another accessory my parents could not afford, that Grampie repaired and my Granddaughter can enjoy(me too)What's next??
> 
> Fred


I see that.......I mean I don't see that?

That is why I suggested, "Take it apart already, take good pictures and document it here in a thread. There is not much info on Sam anywhere, if you start a thread there will be documentation for future generations of Flyer people." 


Since you did not take pictures, future generations will be just as clueless as you were on how to fix it. Unless you do have pictures and are going to add them here?

You missed your chance at internet fame, now there is still no detailed documentation of the repair of Sam the Semaphore Man?

So it was a spring, did you cleanup/service the rest as long as you were in there?
You didn't oil the plungers did you?
Did you at least clean them up as long as you were in there?:smokin:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Glad you solved the problem and thanks for sharing the resolution. Although Big Ed is correct, photos would go a long way into helping us novices to see the issue


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

*difference between 758 and 758A*

The 758 has only one condenser and one button. The button had to be held down to stop the train. Once released, the train would start again. The 758A has two condensers and a two button controller, one to stop the train and one to start it again.

I believe the door is opened by the action of Sam, and is on a spring. When Sam retracts, the door closes.

That said, I have a problem with mine. It quit working properly and would not stop the train. I have taken apart most engines and accessories, including action cars. Many rewired engines.
But, I am not an electrical expert. Does anyone have any ideas or thoughts?
Thanks in advance, Al


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

If I remember(haven't had one in years) Sam uses a ceramic resistor to drop the voltage to the insulated section of track in order to stop the train but leave enough voltage to keep the reverse unit from sequencing. The same resistor is used in the Talking Station. The part # should be PA11073. That might be why the train no longer stops. Portlines.com lists the part under semaphores.http://64.251.10.24/~worldofw/cgi-bin/shopplcom.pl/SID=163215659/page=results-new.html. Give them a call, could be a common problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks, But, do you or any one else know how to check the resistor to tell if it is bad?


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I can't come up with a value for the resistor but this way might confirm whether it's working or not. With Sam hooked up attach one lead of a volt meter to the base rail in the insulated section and the other lead to the variable volt rail. Turn the throttle up and verify voltage at the insulated section of track, then press the red button to see if the voltage drops. If not the resistor is not working. Hope this helps.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks . It appears that I will be buying a new resister.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Ok, I ordered and received a new resistor and installed it. Not working. Since I ordered two, I ran a wire from the base post to a resistor, and then from it to the track. I then ran a wire from the variable post to the track. Turned up the power and then tested the voltage across the tracks. The result was still 16 volts.

What am I doing wrong. I can wire a house but am an electronics newbie.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I can't help you out with your problem.
I just wanted to thank you for telling the difference in the numbers.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

dooper said:


> Ok, I ordered and received a new resistor and installed it. Not working. Since I ordered two, I ran a wire from the base post to a resistor, and then from it to the track. I then ran a wire from the variable post to the track. Turned up the power and then tested the voltage across the tracks. The result was still 16 volts.
> 
> What am I doing wrong. I can wire a house but am an electronics newbie.
> Any suggestions?


Voltage drop across a resistance only occurs under load. In other words you are measuring open circuit voltage, even with a resistor there is no voltage drop until current flows (closed circuit).


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you Bob!!!:smilie_daumenpos: I connected it to the track and now Sam works.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Glad you got it working, it's a neat accessory and most kids enjoy pushing the button and sending "Sam" out of the shack to stop the train.


----------

